# Thinking Ahead to Fall (K)



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love the colors of Autumn. The Inflorescence Shawl is on the cover of Sock-Yarn Shawls by Jen Lucas. Found the yarn in my stash (with no label) although I believe it to be Madelintosh fingering weight. Ran out of yarn toward the end so I finished it off with a bit of Madelintosh - color: Fig. Used a US6 circular needle.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful! The edging is the perfect finish. Looks like you planned it that way.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Splendid!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

LOVE IT


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a really good thing that you ran out of yarn, The finish is excellent! This one is one of my favorites that I've seen on this site, and I've seen a gazillion of beautiful ones. This one is "classy".


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is delicate and beautiful!!
The edging is perfect!


----------



## MiaAndme (May 11, 2012)

That is magnificent. I love the edging color.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Really pretty, great work.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> It's a really good thing that you ran out of yarn, The finish is excellent! This one is one of my favorites that I've seen on this site, and I've seen a gazillion of beautiful ones. This one is "classy".


Well, thank you so much!! I appreciate your sweet comment.
Thank you all for viewing this and for your complimentary opinions.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

This is lovely and will be great for fall. The edging looks like it was planned. Good job.


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Gorgeous! The edging looks perfect.


----------



## Yarnstormer (Feb 14, 2013)

It is so beautiful. I truly love the pattern and your finishing touch. Super job.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice work and perfect for the Fall. I love your clever finish.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I love it, as I love the colors of autumn as well. It's my very favorite time of year and colors are a big part of that. You chose a lovely pattern, perfect colors, and your knitting is so very professional looking


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Love the edge.. Such a beautiful example of fall in its finest.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

It is gorgeous! I love the color!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Your shawl is incredibly beautiful and so delicate looking.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful. I like the different color edge.


----------



## Suula (Mar 24, 2013)

I love it and the colours are gorgeous.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Gorgeous!! Lovely knitting.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Gorgeois! Love your colors - perfect for fall! Outstanding workmanship!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the colour.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Very pretty, Pocahontas!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the color combo.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Your edging looks great!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice shawl!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! I think running out of the main color was a great thing because I love the border in the contrast color. Beautiful job!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely shawl! :thumbup: I have that book and made many shawls from those patterns. I'll post them soon. Love yours.. :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

never stop knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Lovely shawl! :thumbup: I have that book and made many shawls from those patterns. I'll post them soon. Love yours.. :thumbup:


I can't wait to see them. I just wish I could knit faster - so many shawls, so little time.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

That is really pretty! Love the two colors.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just beautiful! Love your solution to running short of yarn..just perfect.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Your shawl is stunning. The colour compliments the pattern perfectly. I love the contrast edging.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks like the edge has been dipped! Cool effect!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Stunning is an understatement! Love the colors! I'm always amazed at the lovely shawls I see on this site and marvel at the hours spent in making them. Out of curiosity, could you guesstimate the hours it took to make this beauty?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

fairfaxgirl said:


> Stunning is an understatement! Love the colors! I'm always amazed at the lovely shawls I see on this site and marvel at the hours spent in making them. Out of curiosity, could you guesstimate the hours it took to make this beauty?


Oh gosh, fairfaxgirl, I have knitted on it off and on for 4 months, but I am one to work on several different things at a time - I do knit almost every day, but not for prolonged periods. It was not difficult since it has lots of "just stockinette". Thank you for your amazing compliment.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Clever design element at the end. Beautiful!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Love the pattern and your color choices. Beautifully knit as well!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely! Great colors and very nice knitting!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Very lovely!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

LUV LUV LUV!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work and colours.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful &#128158;


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A very nice shawl for Fall..the colors are perfect, I love the edging too with the color you chose..


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It's gorgeous. Love the color combo.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Love the edging.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> I love the colors of Autumn. The Inflorescence Shawl is on the cover of Sock-Yarn Shawls by Jen Lucas. Found the yarn in my stash (with no label) although I believe it to be Madelintosh fingering weight. Ran out of yarn toward the end so I finished it off with a bit of Madelintosh - color: Fig. Used a US6 circular needle.


Beautiful!! Did you work charts ABC or ABABC?


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

How beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

OOOOooooo....love the colors. Very pretty.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You smartypants, you planned that beautiful edging!


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful..LOVE the colors!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

wow...that is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

This is stunning, and fall colors are my favorite. Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Pocohontas, Gorgeous autumn colors and knitting.. The contrast with the two colors is stunning. What a beautiful shawl. Thanks for sharing! ;0)


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love autumn colors too.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

It looks beautiful! The finished edge colour really looks like it was meant to be. Great workmanship, as always!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Oh gosh, fairfaxgirl, I have knitted on it off and on for 4 months, but I am one to work on several different things at a time - I do knit almost every day, but not for prolonged periods. It was not difficult since it has lots of "just stockinette". Thank you for your amazing compliment.


Thanks, Pocahontas, for responding about the time it took to make your beautiful shawl. I, too, have several projects going at the same time and basically work the same way as you. I can't sit for long periods working on a big project without quickly becoming bored, so I also do a little each day in short time increments. I seem to accomplish much more that way and there's less chance of it getting stored away and left unfinished. 

I've bookmarked the thread picturing your lovely shawl and if I ever decide to make one, that will definitely be the
one. Love your beautiful work!


----------



## Stellasmom (May 2, 2014)

Absolutely lovely, good work.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Perfect for fall. Great job and wonderful colors.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

yes


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree, the edging is an excellent finish!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So stunning and elegant!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely! Nice to see some one ahead of the game!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

This is gorgeous! And the added yarn sets off the whole shaw. Great way to finish it off :thumbup:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful ! It looks warm and comfy. &#9829;


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Where could we get the pattern? It is beautiful! Robin in MASS


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Pocahontas!!! That is one lovely shawl!! I too love the fall colors, you did an outstanding job of this one. Love it, love it!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

It's beautiful! Love the Autumn colors!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Lovely. The fig colour edging is very attractive! Nice work.


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

the colors together are so rich looking..it's really gorgeous


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Love your color choice and the shawl looks so ethereal....


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the trim in a different color! Just accentuates the Fall color palette!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Lovely colors.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I am going to back up my "to do" projects and start this gorgeous shawl. I love the contrast of the beautiful colors--very very nice!!!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

riversong200 said:


> Beautiful! The edging is the perfect finish. Looks like you planned it that way.


I agree!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

What a beautiful shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So beautiful, and beautifully done!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. That's gorgeous. Great job.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

your shawl looks like I would luv to cuddle into it..


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

uscgmom4 said:


> Beautiful!! Did you work charts ABC or ABABC?


Hi Coast Guard mom! I worked charts ABC and at the end worked 6 rows garter stitch and added a picot bindoff - with the small color change, it needed a little something different.
I appreciate your comment.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

These are my favorite colors as well. It is gorgeous!!! I also like the two colors, they work well together. The second color gave it a very finished appearance - beautiful!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Pocohontas, Gorgeous autumn colors and knitting.. The contrast with the two colors is stunning. What a beautiful shawl. Thanks for sharing! ;0)


Thank you, my friend! You have always been a inspiration to me.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You smartypants, you planned that beautiful edging!


LOL, Chris, I was really just "flying by the seat of my pants".


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Oh Pocahontas!!! That is one lovely shawl!! I too love the fall colors, you did an outstanding job of this one. Love it, love it!


Oh, thank you so much! I've always been so impressed by YOUR lovely work.


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful work and perfect for Autumn.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Hi Coast Guard mom! I worked charts ABC and at the end worked 6 rows garter stitch and added a picot bindoff - with the small color change, it needed a little something different.
> I appreciate your comment.


I started mine June last year up to AB...made sweater, hooded vest in TC, hats, scarfs,fingerless mitts, other shawls, top, socks, market bags, baby booties.....in April decided it was time to finish it! Couldn't follow written instructions! Lace pattern A and B from written instructions, repeated A & B, and C from chart. Will take note about the 6 rows of garter stitch and the picot bind off!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

That is exactly what I thought... as if it had been dipped!! I LOVE it...


run4fittness said:


> Looks like the edge has been dipped! Cool effect!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

That is beautiful, the edging is perfect.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful work and I love the color combination.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

This is exquisite, and I love the contrast.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

uscgmom4 said:


> I started mine June last year up to AB...made sweater, hooded vest in TC, hats, scarfs,fingerless mitts, other shawls, top, socks, market bags, baby booties.....in April decided it was time to finish it! Couldn't follow written instructions! Lace pattern A and B from written instructions, repeated A & B, and C from chart. Will take note about the 6 rows of garter stitch and the picot bind off!


Oh wow!! I LOVE yours! Thanks for sharing it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

couln't be nicer...


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Lovely!! I have looked at that pattern several times and now have it on my list to knit for me!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Gorgeous. I really like the dark yarn at the end too. 

Very nice work and a beautiful pattern.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Very nice for fall--you do excellent work!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Your work is always top-notch!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautifully done Pocahontas! Really love it when I can match up a pattern with some yarn I already have! The trim really sets it off, good eye for color.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.. the different yarn on the edge just gives it an added touch.. wish my eyes were good enough to do lace knitting.. xo


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! I would have thought that the edging darker yarn was a part of the pattern and not an afterthought. It worked out beautifully. Perfect for Fall.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the two colors together. Nice work!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice 'save'! I really like what you have knit. It looks like you planned it that way.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Love, love, love it! The contrasting color is awesome.&#128522;

Thanks for sharing and the inspiration!!


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

Allow me to add my compliments to the many you have already received. The shawl is quite beautiful. I think it was very good fortune that you ran out of yarn and had to trim it with the other color. It really is quite stunning!


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Love the edging, really sets it off. Color choices are awesome, makes it easy to visualize a stroll through fallen leaves. Gorgeous!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, beautiful! I love the brown on the bottom. It gives it more interest I think.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice--I love both of the colors!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful work! Inspiration to open that book again! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

lovely, the dark yarn a great touch!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Gorgeous, and the second color along the edge is a nice touch.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the sweetest compliments. When I started this shawl I had no ideal that I would run out of yarn - and I really had no idea THAT would be its crowning touch according to so many of your comments.
I sure appreciate you all.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

oh, my, that is beautiful!


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I love the colors of Autumn. The Inflorescence Shawl is on the cover of Sock-Yarn Shawls by Jen Lucas. Found the yarn in my stash (with no label) although I believe it to be Madelintosh fingering weight. Ran out of yarn toward the end so I finished it off with a bit of Madelintosh - color: Fig. Used a US6 circular needle.


Oh Pocahontas! . . . what a beautiful shawl! The colors blend so well too. I love the fall colors too, but usually don't wear them unless they lean more towards jewel-tones. (I'm a "Winter" for skin tones) Is it a gift? or will you be the one to proudly wear it? ;-)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Sometimes having to solve a problem makes just the right creative touch. You nailed it!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Love your fall colors !!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Stunning. You might have run out of yarn, but ended up to be the perfect finish.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oooh gorgeous!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Your work is just lovely. I personally think it is prettier with this edge color.than if it were all one color. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely ... I would have thought that the different color on the edge was planned from the beginning.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Stitchintwin said:


> Oh Pocahontas! . . . what a beautiful shawl! The colors blend so well too. I love the fall colors too, but usually don't wear them unless they lean more towards jewel-tones. (I'm a "Winter" for skin tones) Is it a gift? or will you be the one to proudly wear it? ;-)
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, Joy, I will probably be selfish and keep it for me. 
These have always been MY colors. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## farmbrewer (Sep 29, 2011)

beautiful, color is perfect for fall!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

How beautiful! The colours are perfect!


----------



## Ladyabelle (Jan 12, 2012)

Truly a beautiful shawl, with the finishing touch of the contrast color, it has been gilded for wearing this Fall. Enjoy your luscious creation!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Very pretty and I like the design feature you chose, with the fig color yarn! Beautiful contrasts. :thumbup:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous and I love the different coloured border.


----------



## BellaNina (Nov 29, 2011)

WOW !


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it :thumbup:


----------



## spoons4me (Mar 14, 2011)

10 pages worth of hurrahs!! good job and I agree, the colored edging sets it off...I wish I was into shawls, but I'm not elegant enough...lol...Deb


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

I like the two colors and I agree with you......love fall colors!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love your shawl, it is amazing. I also love fall colors.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful...just very beautiful


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Love the colors and your knitting is wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Love your shawl...beautiful fall colors and beautiful knitting! Nice contrast on the edge...
:thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your shawl, so beautiful with the colors you used!


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful and enhanced by the contrast colour, great job


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Your shawl is so pretty.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous, if you hadn't said anything I wouldn't have known you ran out of yarn.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

This is beautiful! I really like it. In fact, after I saw the name of it, I realized that this is the same one I am working on. I haven't gotten to the lace part yet! Now I am motivated to get working on it!

You did a lovely job, and I really like the border edge, I may have to borrow your idea!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice! I no longer pay attention to the seasons when I knit because sometimes I just don't finish a project in time. I too am working on a fall/winter project but have a summer one on the needles as well. For my fall/winter one I will make sure that I finish by October though as I am anxious to see my finished object. It is an Aran sweater for my husband.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> Love your shawl...beautiful fall colors and beautiful knitting! Nice contrast on the edge...
> :thumbup:


Thank you Edie - you know I just LOVE fall and winter.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

The colour change works perfectly....very nice.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Sewgin said:


> This is beautiful! I really like it. In fact, after I saw the name of it, I realized that this is the same one I am working on. I haven't gotten to the lace part yet! Now I am motivated to get working on it!
> 
> You did a lovely job, and I really like the border edge, I may have to borrow your idea!


I'll be looking for yours soon. I can't wait to see how you finish off your edging.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> Very nice! I no longer pay attention to the seasons when I knit because sometimes I just don't finish a project in time. I too am working on a fall/winter project but have a summer one on the needles as well. For my fall/winter one I will make sure that I finish by October though as I am anxious to see my finished object. It is an Aran sweater for my husband.


I understand, Christine! Time goes so fast I can hardly keep up with myself.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the color too..


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful, I think the edging makes it very elegant. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree that this is one of the prettiest shawls I've seen on here. The colors are lovely.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

So lovely,I think it's prettier than it would be in one yarn.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

VERY nice! Beautiful work and a beautiful pattern.


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

Definately one of the best shawls I have seen on KP. The colours are super and subtle and yet will go with so many autumnal tones, like sage green, fawn, camel, taupe etc. Congratulations


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Your shawl is so beautiful!


----------



## porpor1234 (Jul 18, 2014)

Love the change of color on the edge. It makes all the difference. Pictures on Ravelry don't hold a candle to yours!

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Very elegant... and beautiful knitting.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

love it and the colors


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Perfect fall colors. I really like it.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful and well done!


----------



## dogpine (Jun 30, 2014)

I am personally not a big fan of shawls, but let me tell you this one.....wow....may change my mind. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

dogpine said:


> I am personally not a big fan of shawls, but let me tell you this one.....wow....may change my mind. Absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you so much!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Lovely, and the edging just makes it pop.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous. I'm also very drawn to the autumn colors, though they don't look all that good on me anymore. I think that switching to the darker color for the border really adds a lot of appeal to this lovely shawl. Beautifully done.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I really like that you had to finish it off in a different color. It's beautiful, and looks like it was intentional. [email protected]


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lovely work, Pocahontas.
The contrast colour on the border looks to be a design choice instead of a forced one. Way to make it work!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely work, Pocahontas.
> The contrast colour on the border looks to be a design choice instead of a forced one. Way to make it work!


Thank you, sweetheart, for the nice compliment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Thank you, sweetheart, for the nice compliment.


Well, you know, your version is much nicer than the ones on display with the pattern.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful! Hope you wearing it. The brown just sets if off.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your shawl is beautiful! Hope you wearing it. The brown just sets if off.


Thanks for your sweet reply. I can't lie - I haven't worn it yet. But I will.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Gorgeous !!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Thanks for your sweet reply. I can't lie - I haven't worn it yet. But I will.


Is it cool there yet? My DB and SIL were there this weekend. Haven't talked to them yet. 
I love the shawl. It looks just like Autumn.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is it cool there yet? My DB and SIL were there this weekend. Haven't talked to them yet.
> I love the shawl. It looks just like Autumn.


Oh yes, it was a wonderful week-end. The perfect Halloween night. Wind howling like crazy! I loved it - we had 150 trick or treaters (hubby counted them).
Last week the temp was still in the mid-eighties.
I WELCOME the change. How neat that your family was here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Oh yes, it was a wonderful week-end. The perfect Halloween night. Wind howling like crazy! I loved it - we had 150 trick or treaters (hubby counted them).
> Last week the temp was still in the mid-eighties.
> I WELCOME the change. How neat that your family was here.


We had the same temps. Most of the time you have the same weather.. That is a lot of trick or treaters. Sounds like you have a great time. :-D


----------

